# SERIOUSLY awesome EQ CHART!!!



## asilayamazing (Jun 21, 2012)

so in search for more info on mixing and recording i stumbled on this chart.
its got almost EVERY instruments frequency range!!! it also tells you what 
frequency section of each instrument does ie. drums (attack/fullness) if you hover over them..
another example it tells you where the "snap, crack, ring, and crisp" frequencies lay on a snare
some real useful info in here. at least for n00bs like me.

http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm

I dont know about you but im bookmarking this!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome, now I can see where my contrabassoon sits in my next mix.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 21, 2012)

Dumb question but midi/ synth instruments will be on the same frequencies?


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea seen this before,

I have a poster version from Sound on Sound a while back that I sometimes reference.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

Whoever made that chart doesn't know what ERGs are. Still pretty cool!


----------



## The Uncreator (Jun 21, 2012)

The Grief Hole said:


> Dumb question but midi/ synth instruments will be on the same frequencies?




Generally, a lot are subject to pre-processing and EQ so there is variation. Also depends on the quality of them. A free french horn synth wlll not sit the same as a professional sample from EWQL or similar higher end product, or thats the case with my experience.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 21, 2012)

We all have hearing damage so out ears EQ everything differently.

I just compare stuff to old Pink Floyd. Because those are the best quality recordings I can think of.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 21, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> We all have hearing damage so out ears EQ everything differently.
> 
> I just compare stuff to old Pink Floyd. Because those are the best quality recordings I can think of.


 haha. it looks like good info for where to lo/hi pass so the instruments are in the right spots in a mix. maybe not, im gonna give it a whirl with my next recordings, especially the drum parts with superior. i hate the stick sound of cymbals, this tells you where thats located


----------



## FireInside (Jun 21, 2012)

Great find, I really like this.




KingAenarion said:


> Yea seen this before,
> 
> I have a poster version from Sound on Sound a while back that I sometimes reference.



A poster would be perfect. Wish I could find one now.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 21, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Great find, I really like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does the poster have the "problem areas" listed(hover over instrument)? i wouldnt think so. maybe after a while "you just know"


----------



## FireInside (Jun 21, 2012)

I totally didn't notice the link on the left to buy the poster of this. Hows that for attention to detail...


----------



## pentecost (Jun 22, 2012)

I have this saved on my computer somewhere, used to use it a lot for composition work but lately I just kinda go with what's intuitive.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 22, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> does the poster have the "problem areas" listed(hover over instrument)? i wouldnt think so. maybe after a while "you just know"



No... but usually problem areas are quite apparent, and also room, recording and mix specific.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 22, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> No... but usually problem areas are quite apparent, and also room, recording and mix specific.


i have a hard time finding certain "parts" of an instrument. ie the clank of a cymbal. may just be my lack of proper monitors, but i believe with time they would be easier to find.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jun 22, 2012)

I might be missing something since i basically trial & error'd my way through learning to mix, but is this chart saying to just cut off the eq's where the line stops? I am new to pin pointing frequencies, ive always done everything by ear.

Can someone explain this to me with for instance, the average metal kick? Id love to use this chart but i guess im a noob with technicality haha


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 22, 2012)

Gemmeadia said:


> I might be missing something since i basically trial & error'd my way through learning to mix, but is this chart saying to just cut off the eq's where the line stops? I am new to pin pointing frequencies, ive always done everything by ear.
> 
> Can someone explain this to me with for instance, the average metal kick? Id love to use this chart but i guess im a noob with technicality haha


it looks like the kick goes from 45/50hz to 8khz. ive heard people say before cut off the kick below 45hz when i was looking for info. so im assuming it would be safe to lo/hi pass 45-8kz ive been rolling off around 50 for a while before i found this. i dont think theres too much usuable frequencies below 40hz... but im a noob too, and im sure it depends on the mix, and i bet king aenarion has something to about it 

looks like guitar sit just above the kick and bass guitar sicks just below it. it looks like decent reference for placement in a mix, im sure this wouldnt work for everything though. probably just a starting point.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jun 22, 2012)

So just flat line the EQ where the bars are aside from where it says "add more/less for punchiness" etc? I think i got it now


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 22, 2012)

Gemmeadia said:


> So just flat line the EQ where the bars are aside from where it says "add more/less for punchiness" etc? I think i got it now


roll off slope or whatever i wouldnt just  it at 45hz might not make much difference, i always try and do fast smooth roll offs if i can.


----------

